
Show HN: Small (under 5 MB) Azure CLI written in Rust - pascalgn
https://github.com/pascalgn/azi
======
quickthrower2
Nice project. Not sure I’d have the heart to write a cloud cli, with the
perpetual and daily changes these cloud providers like to make and the sheer
complexity of addressing all their offerings. For example ACS closing down
migrating to AKS and the upgrade to Container Registries, just to name a
couple of changes this year on what I’ve touched.

Unless you are somehow immune to this?

~~~
pascalgn
Not immune, no. But the majority of work was figuring out the authentication
logic and reading/writing the tokens in a way that is compatible with Azure
CLI. The parsing of the REST API response is comparatively easy.

Azure is still changing a lot, but they also have an OK policy with their API
changes, IMO. Old API versions are kept alive for some time, so there's always
some time to migrate.

